# same car new pic plus me



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

just wanted to post a pic of me and my car that i edited a lil bit ..(pay no attention to the words just promotional things for a company who pays me to wear their clothes)


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Brave...*

Not many folks here are brave enough to show a pic of themselves, anyway how has the car been running since the rims?

Have you done any other mods?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice man! I'm likin' the threads.:thumbup:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks man it runs smooth the only problem that ive had forreal is the tires rub when i hit dips i lost one tire like that and it looks like im on the verge of losing another..but i keep spare tires in my garage just in case so i dont have to worry about the shipping time..i also added headrests tvs and im getting the body kit and exhaust like the one d2 autosport has



gbelton said:


> Not many folks here are brave enough to show a pic of themselves, anyway how has the car been running since the rims?
> 
> Have you done any other mods?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> Nice man! I'm likin' the threads.:thumbup:


thanks you get them at bbcicecream.com lol


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

kato23 said:


> thanks you get them at bbcicecream.com lol


I like those polos, but they are a tad expensive, heh. I'll just stick with my JCrew Polos.:thumbup:

Looking at that picture of your car reminds me of the song Ridin Rims by Dem Franchize Boyz:bling:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I like those polos, but they are a tad expensive, heh. I'll just stick with my JCrew Polos.:thumbup:
> 
> Looking at that picture of your car reminds me of the song Ridin Rims by Dem Franchize Boyz:bling:


yes they are very expensive but mainly because the line is supposed to be exclusive like gucci or prada..stuff like that..they can only be bought at specialty stores or that website or the fakes on ebay lol


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks very nice.
Don't you just hate that amber reflector at the front? It doesn't stick out that much on a black car but on white it is just messing the whole look.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

triple_sissy said:


> Looks very nice.
> Don't you just hate that amber reflector at the front? It doesn't stick out that much on a black car but on white it is just messing the whole look.


actually it doesnt bother me to much ..ive never really paid much attention to it


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> just wanted to post a pic of me and my car that i edited a lil bit ..(pay no attention to the words just promotional things for a company who pays me to wear their clothes)


aren't you a bit old to use myspace?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> aren't you a bit old to use myspace?


i didnt know there was an age limit to use myspace and if it is i sure didnt know it was 20...how can you be to old to talk to your friends online...arent you a bit old to still leave lame comments just to bug people...furthermore who the **** are you to judge my actions...fyi myspace isnt just a place for kids...in case you didnt know its great for networking and ranked the number 4 site in the world..and alot more than just kids are on it..


----------



## Silv650i (May 27, 2006)

kato23 said:


> i didnt know there was an age limit to use myspace and if it is i sure didnt know it was 20...how can you be to old to talk to your friends online...arent you a bit old to still leave lame comments just to bug people...furthermore who the **** are you to judge my actions...fyi myspace isnt just a place for kids...in case you didnt know its great for networking and ranked the number 4 site in the world..and alot more than just kids are on it..


:clap:


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Kato, I just noticed you said your popping tires man, that should not be! With the 11 on the rear and the 2.5" drop I have no rubbing!! You may want to visit Mr tire man!

When your ready for the kit and such, just let me know man:thumbup:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> i didnt know there was an age limit to use myspace and if it is i sure didnt know it was 20...how can you be to old to talk to your friends online...arent you a bit old to still leave lame comments just to bug people...furthermore who the **** are you to judge my actions...fyi myspace isnt just a place for kids...in case you didnt know its great for networking and ranked the number 4 site in the world..and alot more than just kids are on it..


hmm, most of the people on myspace are 15


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

you are an idiot Yan. You are looking at the WRONG profiles if you think most people on Myspace are 15yrs old. Do you REALLY think FOX Newscorp would buy Myspace for $580million if it was full of 15yr olds?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> you are an idiot Yan. You are looking at the WRONG profiles if you think most people on Myspace are 15yrs old. Do you REALLY think FOX Newscorp would buy Myspace for $580million if it was full of 15yr olds?


yes he is definitely and idiot with nothing better to do but try to insult people


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey Kato, I just noticed you said your popping tires man, that should not be! With the 11 on the rear and the 2.5" drop I have no rubbing!! You may want to visit Mr tire man!
> 
> When your ready for the kit and such, just let me know man:thumbup:


im getting the inner fender rolled today so hopefully that solves the problem


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

kato23 said:


> im getting the inner fender rolled today so hopefully that solves the problem


You still popping tires after the roll?....beeeaaatch!


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

im 28 and i have myspace. 

nice car G.


----------

